# Best Gloves for working outside (Using the snow thrower )



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

From my experience you can not have anything that fits snugly on the fingers. Mittens are probably best if you could still work the controls. You could buy $200 gloves, but if they are tight on your fingers, they are going to get cold. Same goes for toes.
Staying dry goes without saying.

Personally I just use a EX-Large leather work glove with a heavy lining. My fingers stay loose in there because of the size and can usually spend hours outside without getting cold. But our low temps here usually don't drop much past 0 degrees F


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Seriously, get a bigger blower, with heated hand grips. Win win. Cut down your blow time and keep your hands warm

Lowes has a 2860 with heated handles for $806.


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

I appreciate both of the suggestions. I've never used a snow thrower with heated grips. Is buying a snow thrower with heated grips worth the $?


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Hands down the best. gloves. ever.

https://handoutgloves.com

What makes these better is there's a waterproof zipper on the back of the glove so you can get your fingers out without taking them off. 
Besides the incredible functionality of them, the gloves themselves are really well made. They're designed originally for snowboarding where your in them all day and grabbing the sharp edge of the snowboard repeatedly. The leather Pro glove is bombproof!


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

rdelacruz13 said:


> I appreciate both of the suggestions. I've never used a snow thrower with heated grips. Is buying a snow thrower with heated grips worth the $?


If you are out in the cold that long and your hands get numb, Yes. 

One of my blowers has heated grips, and they work so well I have to turn them off after awhile.

Any snow under six inches , I use the one stage blower because it will move snow about three times as fast as a two/three stage. For that little of snow, don't need to break out the big two stage.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

ZTMAN said:


> Seriously, get a bigger blower, with heated hand grips. Win win. Cut down your blow time and keep your hands warm
> 
> Lowes has a 2860 with heated handles for $806.


X2. Bigger 2 stage blower with heated grips. Partial to Ariens commercial. Pricey, but if maintained should be the last one you buy.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I've never used a blower with heated grips but they will be on my list for my next blower. I agree that a 24" blower is a tad small for a driveway that size in a snowbelt area.

My go-to is snowmobile gauntlets (mitts, whatever). They are warm,water repellent and roomy. Part of the problem is having to hold down the controls - the pressure reduces circulation in the hands.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

An the newer ones have one hand operation. Start the auger, hold down the drive and let go of the auger lever if you want


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

rdelacruz13 said:


> Hello DIYChatroom Members,
> 
> This is my first post on DIYChatroom. I'm researching winter gloves to be used when removing snow using a Troy-Bilt Storm™ 2410 Snow Thrower.
> 
> :


I just brought a new Troy-Built Storm 2410 home yesterday from my local big box store. I have had the same problem with using gloves while snowblowing and now use mittens. But they cost more like 15.00. :wink2:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

No way in hell would I spend $200 on a pair of gloves, that's is just plain crazy.

https://www.walmart.com/c/ep/work-gloves


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would suggest getting some information on Reynaud's syndrome. My Dad had that problem most of his adult life. It may be worth talking to a doctor.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/raynauds-disease/basics/definition/CON-20022916

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

@ron45. I agree with you on spending $200. I've tried several gloves that were on the cheap side but nothing seems to work. I will stop at my local Walmart and see what they have in stock. Thank you.


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

jeffmattero76 said:


> I would suggest getting some information on Reynaud's syndrome. My Dad had that problem most of his adult life. It may be worth talking to a doctor.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/raynauds-disease/basics/definition/CON-20022916
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


 @jeffmattero76: I've followed the link and read the article for Reynaud's Syndrome. I will be making an appointment to speak with my doctor about it. I didn't know there was such a thing as Reynaud's Syndrome. I thought the pain was normal after spending 2 hours outside in 15-degree weather and could be remedied by quality gloves. I will rule out Reynaud's and in the meantime invest in a pair of gloves from Walmart. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

How about some heated gloves:

http://www.amerimark.com/heated-glo...MI9ezn67nc1gIVT1mGCh1V6wgQEAQYAyABEgKC4vD_BwE


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> How about some heated gloves:
> 
> http://www.amerimark.com/heated-glo...MI9ezn67nc1gIVT1mGCh1V6wgQEAQYAyABEgKC4vD_BwE


This might be a good option, along with Rechargeable batteries. :biggrin2: Thanks.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

IMO , insulated leather mittens will hold heat in the best , but I don't think that is the real problem , here ! 

I had this problem on my 125' drive (w/a 20" blower) . I realized I was squeezing the handles & stopping blood circulation . I was blowing snow for 15-20 minutes , then going inside for 10 min to warm my hands . Then repeat.....

Take my advice & do what I did..........get a garden tractor with a snow blower !


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

dd57chevy said:


> IMO , insulated leather mittens will hold heat in the best , but I don't think that is the real problem , here !
> 
> I had this problem on my 125' drive (w/a 20" blower) . I realized I was squeezing the handles & stopping blood circulation . I was blowing snow for 15-20 minutes , then going inside for 10 min to warm my hands . Then repeat.....
> 
> Take my advice & do what I did..........get a garden tractor with a snow blower !


 @dd57chevy: Can you share what a "garden tractor with a snow blower" looks like? share a link, please!. Thank you.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

The older 200 series JD _Garden_ tractors were built like a tank . They were designed for ground engaging equipment (tiller , single row plow , etc .) They eat box store _Lawn_ tractors for lunch !:biggrin2:


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

I like insulated grippy gloves. Dewalt makes some and there are other brands on amazon. With glove liners they still do ok in cold weather. Regardless liners always help out and I would prefer to use them before adding electric or hand warmers.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Look up snow-machine gloves. They're made for longer outdoor use and they often go higher up the arms to insulate and keep the snow out. We were particular to gore-tex cause it didn't get wet (like you don't have to throw em in the dryer every time you go out riding.)


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

$5 work gloves from the lumber yard. If my hands get cold I hold them in front of the muffler for a few seconds.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Davejss said:


> $5 work gloves from the lumber yard. If my hands get cold I hold them in front of the muffler for a few seconds.



Up here you'd be standing in front of the exhaust a lot. :biggrin2:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

One important factor for me regarding gloves is are they loose on my fingers.
Doesn't matter how thick the lining or insulation, if they are tight on my fingers, they will get cold. I often just wear leather goatskins. If wet and cold I will put on a rubber glove first. That combination is good down to about 20F. Anything colder I use a heavier lined leather glove.


----------



## DerfIV (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a pair of heated gloves made by Milwaukee. Yes they are pricey. But they also work very well which is what mattered most to me. They also are cheaper than a new snowblower with heated grips and I can use them elsewhere too.

https://www.homedepot.com/s/milwaukee%20heated%20gloves?NCNI-5


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Yodaman said:


> One important factor for me regarding gloves is are they loose on my fingers.
> Doesn't matter how thick the lining or insulation, if they are tight on my fingers, they will get cold. I often just wear leather goatskins. If wet and cold I will put on a rubber glove first. That combination is good down to about 20F. Anything colder I use a heavier lined leather glove.



That's why mitts are preferrable for deep cold, unless you need the dexterity (which you generally don't for snow blowing). One large warm air pocket vs. several individual smaller ones.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

BrianWansle said:


> This article will help you. It writes about the best gloves today. Please read it!



Unless dexterity is required, I still prefer gauntlet mitts ('snowmobile mitts') or at least something with with a longer cuff.
The thing with working a snowblower - like riding a snowmachine - is the steady gripping restricts the blood flow to the fingers, so a single finger compartment helps share the warmth. An alternative is a 'driving mitt', a mitt with a separate index finger. Life is made easier with many new blowers and snowmachines that have heated grips (mine doesn't).


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have had frost nip on my fingers several times. So, yes, I understand paying for good gloves, especially since I am outside a lot because I ski. 

The best gloves I have ever had are Hestra. Swany are also excellent gloves. 

If your hands get cold, there are also 3 finger gloves/mittens. 

Make sure that if your hands sweat, which when snowblowing is a probability, get Gore-Tex or similar. 

For cheap everyday winter gloves, I buy a pair or two of gloves from COSTCO every season and use those in warmer weather. 

As for snowblowing, I will never have a snowblower without heated grips again. And the newer ones, as someone mentioned, having joined controls, it is so much easier to move the snow. 

Also, don't forget to put in the hand warmer thingies. They do help. And put on a hat. And goggles. And a scarf (but make sure to tuck it INSIDE your jacket!!)

One last bit of advice, consider space management. Where do you put the stuff. Consider starting in the center of the driveway and blowing out. You won't have to change the direction of the chute that much and just make long "Circles" . 

Also, use spray wax/detailer on your chute to help the snow come out easier. Or Pam. It really does work.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

ktownskier said:


> One last bit of advice, consider space management. Where do you put the stuff. Consider starting in the center of the driveway and blowing out. You won't have to change the direction of the chute that much and just make long "Circles" .


That's not a good idea in many areas because if you have prevailing winds do not want to stack snow on the upwind side. That will just make more snow drift and fill in your driveway. Been there done that!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Msradell said:


> That's not a good idea in many areas because if you have prevailing winds do not want to stack snow on the upwind side. That will just make more snow drift and fill in your driveway. Been there done that!


No offence, but, I have been blowing snow for close to 50 years. In Minnesota, Wisconsin, and now in Colorado. 

I think I have enough experience to know of which I speak.

Perhaps I should have prefaced it with a few caveats. 

This is assuming that you have clear path to both sides. IF you don't have clear path to both sides, then, of course, you don't want to start in the middle. 

This is assuming that the wind is not overpowering the strength of the blower. IF it is, the answer my friend, is blowing with the wind. 

IF your snowblower starts to bog down, take smaller bites. It will take longer, but, you will get done. And live to tell about it. 

For the end of the drive, get to it as soon as the plow comes through. And this is when you really want to take small bites and let the machine do the work. If the snow is over the blower, go in as far as you can and then knock it down, and go at it again. 

Let the machine do the work. But, help it do the work. Don't let it work too hard, and feed it smaller helpings. 

I have used a 521 TORO to clear 3 foot drifts before I traded it for an 824 which I had for 8 years. Now I have a 30" Husqvarna, The Beast and it throws the dry Colorado snow close to 40'. Damn, I love the thing.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My problem is wind. Prevailing wind is n/w and because of the house and trees is usually different near the house, part way down the drive then again at the end. :vs_mad:
My old Murray is circling the drain.


----------



## bob916313 (Feb 15, 2020)

The best advise for keeping your hands warm is to start with keeping your core and arms warm. If they are losing heat you don't stand a chance on keeping your hands warm no matter which gloves you use. Is there any exposed skin or an area with a lack of coverage between where your sleeve ends and your glove starts?


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

First thing to do if your hands or your feet get cold is to add more clothing for the trunk of your body. When the body has trouble maintaining the core temperature it starts to conserve warmth by reducing the flow of blood to the extremities, first with the feet and hands and then blood flow to the brain (which is when people become unconsciousness). 

Add a warm vest under your jacket or add long underwear under your pants (and rain pants if it is windy) and your hands will stay warmer as will your feet. Gloves should protect against windchill and frostbitten skin.


----------



## DerfIV (Sep 12, 2019)

I like the Milwaukee heated gloves. Yes they are pricey but they work and are cheaper than buying a snow blower with heated grips. And you can use them for other tasks too.


----------



## rdelacruz13 (Feb 8, 2012)

rdelacruz13 said:


> Hello DIYChatroom Members,
> 
> This is my first post on DIYChatroom. I'm researching winter gloves to be used when removing snow using a Troy-Bilt Storm™ 2410 Snow Thrower.
> 
> ...


*
Update: 12.1.2021 *

I'd like to thank the forum's members, who provided recommendations. I was able to find gloves on Amazon that work really well. They are heated gloves, that work really well. I use them while using the snowblower, and have worked really well for me. I also purchased a Canopy for my snow thrower, which works really well at keeping the elements away. I'll try to post a link/pic of the gloves. Thanks again. 










Link to amazon gloves. Not the actual but very similar.


----------

